

Apple's iPhone 3GS: What It Costs to Make - newacc
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jun2009/tc20090623_210230.htm

======
ujjwalg
It just makes me laugh when I read posts by big publishers like Business Week
write articles like these without adding or crediting any costs that were put
into research/design/development/marketing/distribution etc., etc. And then
average Joe swearing that these big companies are looting people by asking for
so much money which costs so less to produce. Idiots!!!

